# C50 geo change?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got an '04 C50 in 63cm freuler geo and was checking the stats on the new EPS frames just for the heck of it to see what I can't afford. I also looked at the current C50 geo and it's slightly different than my version.

My 63cm has a 58.7cm TT, while the current geo on Colnago.it for a 63cm C50 lists a 59.4cm TT. What gives?

Did Colnago change the geo between '04 and '08/'09?


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought the first C50s came out in 04?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, sorry I always forget since I first saw Rabobank racing them in '03, but they are actually model year '04s.


----------

